# Purebred Czech/East German??



## obrienj123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello! New here to the forums..We just adopted/rescued a beautiful sable female GSD..Apparently the previous owner lost her job and could not afford to take care of her.. but the rescue has told us she is a purebred Czech/East German GSD but I was not sure how to tell for sure or what the difference is...So i thought i would come to you guys for opinions... 

She is a great dog we love her already, unfortunately the previous owner did not train her so we are working on basic obedience with her!

Any tips would be great!



Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She does have the look, but without a pedigree it is hard to know for sure. There are west German working lines (WGWL) or WGWL crossed with maybe DDR or Czech that look that way too.


----------



## obrienj123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes that is true. I unfortunetly do not have that information, all that we know is that the original owner spent a few thousand for her and said she was czech/ddr. Guess we will never know for sure, she seems quite easy to train and very social.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She is gorgeous. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

She is beautiful. I love her coloring. Whichever she is time to train is now! She looks like she has energy and is ready to learn. Have fun. Try to find a class near you to go to. It will help a lot to have other dogs in a class while learning.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

She is just stunning. Looks like you hit the lottery! (or maybe she did!)


----------



## obrienj123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, she is approx. 2.5 years old. I have noticed one of her front upper teeth is chipped/split and looks decayed. All other teeth are perfect....Made an appointment with the vet for it. She doesn't seem like it bothers her though.

She does have high energy but is pretty calm when inside. I am going to sign her up for some sort of classes. Any recommendations? Should I start with a basic obedience?

Thanks again, also here is another picture of her!


----------

